# Downtuning to F# standard.



## stupidheader (Jan 11, 2011)

I am a relatively beginning guitar player. I have a Dean Vendetta 7-string. I actually bought it because it was a better deal than the 6-string I was looking at. I am working on learning how to use the extra string, my guitar playing skills are a work in progress. I suck at the moment. Anyway, I really like bands like Candlemass, Black Sabbath, Reverend Bizzare, and the doom stuff. I really really love low frequencies, and heavy as hell riffs.(I am not a nu-metal chug-junkie, I know what it means to actually play an instrument) I'm just not sure how low I can practically go. I'd like some clarity in my notes too, not just a muddy mess, but I think that has just as much to do with my amp and stuff as with my guitar.I'd like to do to Candlemass what they did to Black Sabbath. I like their style of doom, but I'd like to take it to a new level. I have my guitar tuned in F# standard right now. F#BEADF#B. I like the sound that comes from it, but since I need to learn a lot about playing it, I need a tuning that I can apply to other music, so I can learn other songs. I read tab, not real sheet music, but I have a basic understanding of how music works. Anyway, advise away. Hopefully I get some answers soon.


----------



## dantejayg85 (Jan 11, 2011)

If I understand you correctly you want to write your own music? if so then I say IF that tuning is working ok on your guitar then write in that tuning, I don't really understand what you mean be a tuning you can apply to other music?


----------



## stupidheader (Jan 11, 2011)

You're pretty much correct. The only way i can get myself to practice is by writing music. But, if I wanted to play another song or something, it'd be nice to have a tuning that was applicable to that song. A song written in e standard tuning is kinda hard to play in drop c, you know? My idea with my tuning was that it wouldnt be hard to play a lot of songs with just a few fingering changes.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sort of confused. Play songs in standard in F#. Songs in drop tunings dropped. Due to the intervalic something-or-other they'll still sound the same. I learned some of The Black Dahlia Murder's songs on my B Standard seven-string. It's all in the hands, buddy


----------



## Ghost40 (Jan 11, 2011)

My main tuning is dropped B. Thats what I write in. My band covers a few Slipknot tunes. However, I find myself having different guitars for different songs, due to tuning differences. I have found that I can change the fingering on the drop B toplay other songs. As an example, we cover Made of Scars (which is in a drop D flat), I play this on my drop B, the chord is fingered at the 7th fret for me, not the 5th (I think it was originally). Its just a fast jump to hit the nots at the second fret, that would normally be open.

If your reading tab, you'll have to transpose it for the tuning your in. Some times it can be challenging, but fun. I hope I didn't confuse you, I know I am.


----------



## dantejayg85 (Jan 11, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I'm sort of confused. Play songs in standard in F#. Songs in drop tunings dropped. Due to the intervalic something-or-other they'll still sound the same. I learned some of The Black Dahlia Murder's songs on my B Standard seven-string. It's all in the hands, buddy





Ghost40 said:


> My main tuning is dropped B. Thats what I write in. My band covers a few Slipknot tunes. However, I find myself having different guitars for different songs, due to tuning differences. I have found that I can change the fingering on the drop B toplay other songs. As an example, we cover Made of Scars (which is in a drop D flat), I play this on my drop B, the chord is fingered at the 7th fret for me, not the 5th (I think it was originally). Its just a fast jump to hit the nots at the second fret, that would normally be open.
> 
> If your reading tab, you'll have to transpose it for the tuning your in. Some times it can be challenging, but fun. I hope I didn't confuse you, I know I am.



Agreed if your in F# then you have the notes save for the higher ones to play most songs if you think about it. If you want to play a song thats in say Drop A you _can_ hit a low A on the 7th/F# string..... or just buy another cheap guitar if money is an issue and leave it in a tunning thats more suited for the music you want to learn and then have your other guitar tuned to F# that you write songs on

Thats what I did anyway I have one guitar thats usually in b or Bb then one thats tuned to E standard and then another thats tuned to A standard/Drop G that seems to be the easiest route


----------



## failshredder (Jan 11, 2011)

Personally, I'd recommend keeping it in standard. Tuning down a fourth on a seven-string nets you a lot of low-end chug, and will sound great jamming around by yourself, but it's really not necessary in a band (that is to say, fully-arranged music) situation, even for sludgy doom metal (hell, Virgin Black tunes to D standard on a six).


----------

